

Is Your Life Just One Big RPG?  - ivankirigin
http://g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/702668/Is-your-life-just-one-big-RPG----Mind-blowing-speech-from-DICE-2010.html_______________________________________________

======
ivankirigin
This talk is excellent. It gets a big sci-fi towards the end, but the insights
into the recent successes in gaming are spot on.

------
anigbrowl
This is required watching for startups - some of the best insights into
customer psychology and the perception of value. And funny, too.

